# Are you trying a new recipe?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ha Ha Ha ! Who would eat that ? You should have said yes and asked him if he wanted some for his dinner...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I always think it is funny when I am at the checkout in the market where I buy livers and hearts by the case (and just livers and hearts). The butchers know what I do with it, but the cashiers don't. So far they've never asked about my odd cart.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have been wondering what I could make with necks, besides a nice chicken stock. I found a few Jamaican recipes that looked interesting - one for a soup and one for browned chicken neck stew. The necks are so cheap compared with other chicken parts. Granted there is not much meat on them, but bones add so much flavor to soups and stews. So many cultures use every bit with delicious results. We are so spoiled and my poodle is too.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Haha I love your post. I've never seen chicken necks sold at my supermarket before but I am banned from making chicken liver. The last time I made dog treats with the liver, it nearly caused my husband to vomit. It does produce a pungent smell from the oven. But the dogs went nuts over the smell and absolutely loved it! Unfortunately, Lucky did not react well to it and had diarrhea for a week. 
Non-organ meats must not smell as bad. Maybe I should give the chicken neck a go.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Back in the dark ages, when I was a kid, a whole cut up chicken in the grocery store always included the neck, the back, liver, gizzard and heart, along with all the other meat pieces. Necks, backs and wings were the cheapest cuts of chicken to buy.

My Mom would either include the neck and back when baking the other pieces, and she and I loved picking the tender little meat pieces off those two pieces, or she would add a leg or thigh or two to the neck and back and make a small pot of soup. Necks and backs give lots of flavor to soup.

I am going to have to ask around at our grocery stores and see if I can scare up some necks for Poppy.....and me!

Now I am hungry........

P.S. Mom and I also liked the chicken liver, breaded and fried up with some onions....yummm. Sister and Dad were out of the house on days we cooked liver as neither could stand to smell it cooking, let alone eat it.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Too funny! My grandma has been eating chicken necks for years...she says they are the best part - we all just look at her like she's crazy...

Have been thinking about getting some for our dogs from the butcher, though.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was initially disgusted that they were part of my breeder's feeding regimen. Could not believe that my puppy wasn't going to choke to death. Most of our grocery stores do not sell them. Hare Today was too expensive, but HEB and Whole Foods will special order. I spread a towel in his crate and use tongs to put them on a round metal tray which sits on a bath mat in front of the crate. He usually eats 3-4 as a single meal and wears a snood with no complaints.


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Have a look at whole carcass, it's about the same in size as 8 necks and as a large single piece it takes more chewing and gnawing to eat. Ziggy and Poppy both get a half of a carcass every morning for breakfast. 

We snap the carcass into two, the rib cage and the rump. We stuff the rump into the rib cage. Takes up half the space in the freezer than the necks or even whole carcass take. Then we just take a carcass out of the freezer and that's two days of breakfast done easy.

Even better is the price. For me we can get a box of 12-16 carcass for £3. So thats 24-32days of breakfast for only £3 less than 12p per day equivalent to 15c a day per dog if we get 12 in a box! Necks are £3 a bag for only 2kg approx 20necks per bag.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have never seen a whole carcass for sale in the U.S. Anyone?


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Anywhere that sells you necks should be able to source you carcass. Failing that try chicken farms in your area, ask who they sell to for slaughter. Carcass are a waste product after the thighs, breast meat and wings are removed, so anyone willing to sell them to you should be grateful of you taking them and give them to you for pennies just so they don't have to dispose of them otherwise. Most times our carcass still come with necks attached which is always a nice bonus.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

I made some cow liver treats today. My pup isn't here yet. It smelled horrible when I baked it in the oven. But I think it will b a hit with the puppy. I freeze some of it. I am going to introduce liver in minuscule amount to puppy.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He will love it as a tiny rich topping on kibble or as a high value treat. The point of necks and backs and other bony bits, is the nature's toothbrush effect. Smaller poo is a bonus


----------

